# Plow Truck Maintenance



## The Grassman (Oct 22, 2003)

What type of maintenance will i have to do on my truck each year if i start plowing with it. How much as well would it cost to do this.

96 GMC 3/4 ton Truck.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

General routine maintenance.

I change the oil before the season starts, if need be, in the middle of it as well. Make sure everything is greased, change the rear diff every two years, tranny depends, I have been flushing it annually, rotate tires, check proper inflation, check brakes, ujoints and wheel bearings, may need repacking or replacing, depends on the truck and the mileage etc. I also flush the radiator annually, just to make sure its clean and at about a 50/50 mix, Tuneup if needed, fuel filter ever 15-20k, I just follow the reccomended service schedule, but I am very meticulous, Im sure some people dp nothing different to their truck regardless of whether it plows or not.


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

*maintenance*

I agree with snowybowtie, I do the same thing, just got done changing all the fluids, rears, trans filter& fluid , transfer case, new anti freeze, tune up batt terminals, I also change oil and filter after each storm if i plow 10 hrs or more just my thing!! let it snow!!!! Campi !!!!!!


----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd have the plugs changed every year or two,as they tend to sieze in the head.Brake service is also very important,as all the snow and salt that gets packed in around the wheels makes everything very rusty.The electrical system is stressed pretty hard with an electric plow,so having a good strong alternator and a big battery (two is better) will ensure the truck makes it through each storm.


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

since in p.a. we have safety inspections yearly
that takes care of some of it


change oil , tran, tranfsfer case

load test battery , check alt out put

check belts



flush out plow pump,lines, angle cylinders 


cardoctor


----------



## campi (Sep 23, 2003)

*maintenance*

cardoctor, have done all of the above!! i even put all new emergengy cables, front to back!! inspection next month!!! have a good season! Let it snow !!!!! we had flurries covered grass on oct. 2!!!! in poconos!!! Campi!!!!


----------

